# "Fetch"



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.










ray.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Truly amazing!

Have printed it off as it looks just like our son's dog.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

My nephew said it looks like his first wife.................... :lol: :lol: 

Ray.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

raynipper said:


> My nephew said it looks like his first wife.................... :lol: :lol:
> 
> Ray.


That could come back to bite his ass!! :lol: :lol:

Best water and dog pic I took was a total accident, but I'm very proud of it.


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

8O 8O 8O :? :? :? how on earth did they manage to capture the picture........amazing!

curlyboy


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

The underwater dogs photos are taken by Seth Casteel, billiant pet photography;

http://www.littlefriendsphoto.com/index2.php#!/4/underwater_dogs/1


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

It could have been Batdog - isn't the 'logo' on the ball Batmans?


----------

